# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Winston-Salem Saturday 12/13



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be selling at Repticon Winston-Salem this Saturday 12/13 , 9-5. Some of what we will have the following available:
Adult (unsexed) Super Blue Auratus $80, adult leucomelas $80, bicolor juvies $45, patricia and citronella juvies $45, mint terribilis juvies $55, Brazilian yellowhead juvies $50, southern variabilis juvies $65, a proven male bastimentos $$125, a proven male eldorado $125 and a few odd frogs. Also ten gallon planted vivs $80 and many supplies.


----------

